# Inlay jig



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

Years ago there was a big for making inlay for sale at the woodworking shows. I have not seen it since. I always thought it could be useful, and I am wondering if anyone bought one or has seen it.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

My mind is probably just still asleep, but I am not sure of which part you refer to when saying "Making Inlay"

Below are the ways I do each aspect of making inlay.

If I'm going to be following a guide, homade, or otherwise I do it like this.






If I am going to do string, or banding inlay I follow Glen. I only differ in that I use a store bought guide on my router for edge guide use. Glen calls me a Wuss. The video is a good one, he shows a few tips as he goes along.






Now if you are talking about actually making your inlay material, the guy to see is Matt, he has a link page at YouTube. Matt at Inlay Banding

The microfence he is talking about in this video. BTW he has a crap camera, and isn't the best video voice guy out there, but he very well knows his stuff.






The actual micro jig he uses is sold by Rich at Microfence. Who is a very nice, and extremely well paid genius who makes and creates jigs, and fixtures to primarily guide your mini router to accuracy most only dream of. If you saw this "jig" at a WWing show, I about guarantee it was Rich, as he does the circuit. I guarantee if you were really wowed by it he is a great wower.

(818) 683-0330
Micro Fence, Phone
Every time I have called it was him who called back, or answered.

For making all manner of inlay materials I cheat, and look for the name of what they call it. So I start at Goofle images, and see the pic I want. I'll hunt down the page for it off the pic, and find the name. I'm running about 100% with the name I'll find a YouTube, where somebody is making that trim. Often it's Matt.

Lotta fun to do, and looks really rewarding to see. A few musts I have come to believe

Note in their vids, both Matt, and Glen talked about a sander, not a planer to flatten, and bring to size, Sanders smooth, and caress these tiny wood bands of few fibers. Planers grab a board and chew it up, thin bands don't stand a chance, even if you use a carrier board.

It is smarter/easier to make the bands for glue up wider than they need to be. You can always resaw them on a bandsaw, and re-smooth them to actual size on a sander. Trying to glue up skinny bands is crazy work. Glue up 2 to 4" wide bands is pretty darn easy.

I use hide glue a lot for putting them in, and find that they are somewhat easy to snap in half. I take a bucket of pretty warm water, dunk the inlay, and hang it up on a kinda like mini clothesline to dry just a bit. Not all the way, but not so soupy they affect the glue. usually about 10 minutes. The wet bath makes them MUCH more pliable, and snapping goes away. The hide glue because if it all goes horribly wrong, some additional wet, and some heat, and hide glue is 100% reversible. So no harm done, just adds a few minutes.

BTW this is tedious kinda slow work, so the right frame of mind is required, never do inlay when you are pushing to get this blasted &$#@)&*% thing done.

Probably already know to place it in some proud, and bring it down with tool of choice, trying to get the depth right, will have you using all your cuss words up too early. 

Good luck, and have fun.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

Lie Nielsen sells slicers and thicknessers. Is that what you mean?


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Means like the "jig" Norm Abram used….2-piece collar, one follows a pattern, the other cuts a piece for the inlay…

Norm was using his to make a Dutchman patch….to cover old bolt holes…


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

This is what I use. Using a router and a single pattern I can cut the recess and then a mating inlay with extremely good precision. Of course you have to purchase or make the patterns to use it with…


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

Again. I wasn't sure what part of making inlay he meant? That is why I put something for all 3 aspects. The actual making in my mind is making the strip itself, and that was why I illuminated on that portion, and it was truly the best shot in my mind as something you actually could use a "jig" at, and being seen at a show I know Rich is there, and his best fits jig. For the rest I would use the word bushing, or guide to describe them. But thats me?

Hopefully ibewjon will set us all straight.


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

This was to make the band of inlay, not to install it. I will look at the thicknesser and slicer. .


----------



## rustynails (Jun 23, 2011)

Steve Latta has some video's out on how to make them with the jigs he usees?

These are great video's as I have them.


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

Yes, it was to make the strip.


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

Some good places to start. Thanks all.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

In that case, the link I posted is completely irrelevant ;-)


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

Ken, thanks for trying. It will be useful in the future!!


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

The jig I saw worked with a table saw. Should have bought it that day. My mistake. A lot of good ideas don't catch on and are gone forever.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

Here is one of the 2000 inlays I have made and sold. I do it with a scroll saw. (Double bevel inlay)


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

The jig I saw creates strip banding inlay, various patterns and woods. I will have to post a picture of what I am describing. It is what you would use on a table. I have also seen it on a guitar. That is a nice picture.


----------



## rustynails (Jun 23, 2011)

I think a picture would be helpful to find what you are talking about and someone would be able to identify it.


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

If I had a picture, I would have bought it or made it by now. That is the problem. It was 20 years ago and it was only at the woodworking show in Chicago one time. It worked with a table saw, and was used to make banding style inlay for tables, dressers, boxes, ect. I really thought someone here would have it or remember it. We had small kids and more pressing needs at the time, or it would be in my shop right now. I will keep looking. Thanks


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

Watch this video, and see if this isn't the jig you want.






He talks about it at 4:50 mark. When he goes to cut down his glue up.

Called a Microstop.


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

Steve, thanks for the info. Looks like a good method. It is nothing like I saw at the show, which used a table saw.


----------

